# Crepe myrtles



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I got a question. I've recently moved these trees but even before the move they were having a hard time growing. my question is there anything I can do to help them out??



What can I use to promote growth?? All my other trees are much bigger.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

I have two crepe myrtles (a Miami and a Catawba) that I planted probably 6-7 years ago. They've gotten 10-10-10 spring and fall, drenched once a week during extended summer dry spells. Neither has been what I would call a fast grower, but they're doing well overall.

Different cultivars have different growth habits. For example my Miami is a more upright cultivar, supposed to eventually get to about 20-25 feet tall and right now it's a bit over 15 feet. The Catawba has less height and more spread, should top out around 15 feet and is currently around 8 ft. In order to know what to expect you need to know what you've got. Yours look about 6-8 feet tall (?) which might be reasonable if they're only a few years old, depending on the cultivar.

The main point of neglect for the first couple of years was that I didn't realize they should be pruned back a bit every year in late March or early April by taking a few inches off of every branch tip. Down there you don't get as cold so probably don't have as much dead stuff at the branch tips, but it could be something to check out. Cutting back any spent/dead stuff until you see a bit of living green tissue facilitates growth and improves blooming. The Miami is now past the point where I can prune the top branches, but is established enough that it flowers well without it. The Catawba I can still reach to give it an annual haircut all around and it's coming along slowly but surely.

tl;dr
Water, fert, sun, pruning, patience.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Next thing I found a crepe myrtle with this problem. 


What's this???


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I figured out it was bark scale by watching a few videos. This video showed me how to take care of it
https://youtu.be/ycC99rAVGIo

Maybe it'll help someone down the line


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> Next thing I found a crepe myrtle with this problem.
> 
> 
> What's this???


I have two crepe myrtles, not sure which cultivar but it sounds like Miami based on Scott's description above, and every year I drench them with Bayer's tree/shrub protect in the spring when they start to leaf out. They had some disease (I think it was bark scale) when I first inherited them a couple years ago, but now they look great.


----------



## 2018stanleycup (Mar 31, 2020)

Are they possibly the dwarf variety? They do make them where they max out at about 6ft.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

2018stanleycup said:


> Are they possibly the dwarf variety? They do make them where they max out at about 6ft.


I don't think so, man I hope I didn't.. most of my crepe myrtles came from my father in law as they grow from seeds in his yard.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Question, I got some crepe myrtles that's not growing and I'm wondering if anyone has used Extreme blend from kelp4less on trees??? If so how??


----------

